# Homemade Fly Cutter



## MattiasC (Aug 25, 2014)

Just wanted to post pictures of my first real homemade tool.
I needed a fly cytter for my X2 mill and went ahead and made one.

Its made to take the same toolholder as my lathe.

Really proud of it since it is my first tool. 
Started machining this spring (bought a Myford Super 7 lathe) and received the x2 mill a month ago.
I just tested it out and it works like a charm. :thumbsup:


----------



## iron man (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Ray


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 25, 2014)

The first is always something for which you should be proud.
And what even makes it better is that yours looks good!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## chuckorlando (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome man


----------



## Brnoczech (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice to see a fellow Myford Super 7 owner.  I have 2 or three posts on the forum with pics showing items I have made using that lathe if you want to check them out.  Hope to see more posts on items you make.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 25, 2014)

Outstandin.  Nice finish, nice snug fit and the three grub screw will insure that the bit does not move at all during use.  Definitely A+ for a home project, so give yourself a good pat on the back for me and let us see some more of your work as you complete more projects.  And don't forget to take pics while your doing it too!!!  We all love in progress pic as well as the finished project!!!

Bob


----------



## chips&more (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice, but, I see maybe a hole in the bottom and it’s showing me that the tool bit cutting face is not on center with the cutter head? The top face of the cutter should be on arc center. Looks like you have the total width of the tool on center. Hope I’m wrong and it’s not a big deal…Good Luck.


----------



## MattiasC (Aug 26, 2014)

Tanks for the kind words.



chips&more said:


> Very nice, but, I see maybe a hole in the bottom and it’s showing me that the tool bit cutting face is not on center with the cutter head? The top face of the cutter should be on arc center. Looks like you have the total width of the tool on center. Hope I’m wrong and it’s not a big deal…Good Luck.



You are right. The tool it is on center and not the cutter.
Didn't think of that ;-)

I don't really see what practical difference it makes. I totally understand that you would want to have the tool centered, but I can't really see what difference it makes.
With "my style" it will cut 4mm ahead (8mm tool) so I guess the cutting angle isn't optimal, but that's the only thing I can think of.

However, that is definitely something I will fix if I make a new one.


----------



## MozamPete (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks good - Would be interested to lets see some pic of the finish produced by it.  I'm looking to build something similar myself.

Regards,
Another Myford Owner (ML7)


----------

